# Favorite Violin Sonata



## Air

My favorites:

for Violin and Piano

1. Franck
2. Poulenc
3. Faure
4. Debussy
5. Lekeu
6. Brahms 3
7. Beethoven 4 "Spring"
8. Schubert 5 "Grand Duo"
9. Saint-Saens 1
10. Corelli 8

Just missed the list: Mozart 21; Medtner 3; Brahms 1; Beethoven 1, 9, 10; Prokofiev 1; Grieg 3; Tartini "Devil's Trill" (I think it would've made it if not for Vanessa Mae)

Schumann, Strauss, Ravel... don't really like them.

for Solo Violin

1-6. Bach
7. Ysaye 3
8. Ysaye 2
9. Prokofiev
10. Bartok "Melodia"


----------



## LvB

Whew! For a moment I thought I'd have to try to pick just one.... Ten is easier.

1) Rubinstein: #2 in a, Op. 19
2) Rubinstein: #3 in b, Op. 98
3) Janacek: a-flat minor
4) Porter: #2 in d
5) Beethoven: #9 in A Op. 47
6) Franck:A Major
7) Shostakovitch: Op. 134
8) Bargiel: f, Op. 10
9) Prokofiev #1
10) Mozart, e, K. 304

Not a sonata, but one which otherwise would have been on the list:
Harrison: Grand Duo


----------



## Artemis

1 Sonata for Violin and Piano No. 9 in A minor "Kreutzer" Op 47 - *Beethoven*

2 Fantasy for Violin and Piano in C major D 934 - *Schubert *

3 Sonata for Violin and Piano in A major D 384 - *Schubert *

4 Sonata for Violin and Piano in A major -* Franck *

5 Sonata for Violin and Piano in B flat major K 378 - * Mozart*

6 Sonata for Violin and Piano No. 5 in F major "Spring" Op 24 - *Beethoven  *

7 Sonata for Violin and Piano No. 1 in G major Op 78 - *Brahms *

8 Sonata for Violin and Piano No. 1 in A minor op 105 - *Schumann *

9 Sonata for Violin and Piano No. 3 in D minor Op 108 - *Brahms *

10 Sonata for Violin and Piano in E minor K 304 - *Mozart*


----------



## Air

Artemis said:


> 2 Fantasy for Violin and Piano in C major D 934 - *Schubert *


Oh, yes, one of my favorites!!! A WONDERFUL piece, very classy. Kind of cheating though: it's a Fantasy not a Sonata after all.


----------



## Edward Elgar

The Franck has to be my favourite, it's like a glorious mixture Brahms and Rachmaninov. I also keep returning to Ottorino Respighi's violin sonata, I have a good recording of it by Anne-Sophie Mutter.


----------



## Lisztfreak

Beethoven: Kreutzer and Spring
Saint-Saëns: No.1 (the one where the 'little phrase' from Proust's epic appears)
Elgar
Janáček
Shostakovich


----------



## Taneyev

Edward Elgar said:


> The Franck has to be my favourite, it's like a glorious mixture Brahms and Rachmaninov. I also keep returning to Ottorino Respighi's violin sonata, I have a good recording of it by Anne-Sophie Mutter.


On Respighi, nobody can match Heifetz IMO


----------



## Edward Elgar

Taneyev said:


> On Respighi, nobody can match Heifetz IMO


I'll look into that, thanks. I already have one of his recordings of the Tchaikovsky Concerto for which his mechanical and flawless technique is well suited.


----------



## Saturnus

[somewhere floating high above the list]: *Bach* Solo sonatas
1. *Beethoven* nr.6 in A 
2.* Poulenc*
3. *Pisendel* nr.1 in D


----------



## wolf

1. Mozart K454
2. Mozart K526
3. Beethoven Kreutz 
4. Beethoven Spring
5. Brahms no3 OP108


----------



## Air

Lisztfreak said:


> Beethoven: Kreutzer





Artemis said:


> 1 Sonata for Violin and Piano No. 9 in A minor "Kreutzer" Op 47 - *Beethoven*





LvB said:


> Beethoven: #9 in A Op. 47





wolf said:


> 3. Beethoven Kreutz


I've never quite understood the hype around the "Kreutzer" Sonata.


----------



## Taneyev

Is just it has a fine name.


----------



## World Violist

Franck, definitely. The best.

Beethoven Spring; I have a beautiful recording with Fritz Kreisler playing it, and it makes me grin every time. Lovely music.

Bach's first two. The fugues in these are unmatched. The only problem I have with the other sonata (in C) is that it's very odd at the beginning if you don't know what to listen for, and the fugue is somewhat meandering in my humble opinion.

Mozart in E minor.

Both of Delius'.

And... I don't really know others beyond that...


----------



## Novelette

Schumann: Violin Sonata #2 in D Minor, Op. 121

My favorite of all. The final movement is incredible; I have heard some call it quite repetitive, and I'll grant that the primary theme returns very frequently [rather like the final movement of his Violin Concerto], but the primary theme is very nice indeed; I can't complain.


----------



## Quartetfore

the work that might be my favorite is the Elgar sonata


----------



## jurianbai

favorite listening of violin sonata:

Onslow's op.16
Saint Saens , two violin sonatas
Mendelssohn
Schubert
Grieg
Elgar
Franck, especially love this one


----------



## Ukko

Listened to Ketelman play the Bartók solo sonata a few days ago. Holey Mackerel. Made even my hair stand up and take notice. In intensity it reminds me of Szigeti playing Prokofieff's VC 1.


----------



## JCarmel

For me, it's the Franck..not just because it is the one I enjoy the most but also because the composer wrote it as a gift for his friend, the great violinist Eugene Ysaye..who shares my birthday of July 16th!


----------



## ptr

My top 5 Violin Sonatas are:

Bartok 1 & 2
Shostakovich Op 134
Lekeu in G major
Prokofiev 2

/ptr


----------



## joen_cph

Currently probably

Debussy, 
Enescu 1-3, 
Beethoven "Kreutzer", 
Jaroslav Jezek (recommended, I believe it´s on you-tube), 
Janacek, 
Grieg´s 3rd
Medtner 1-3, especially 3,
Turina,
Poulenc.


----------



## DrKilroy

My favourite is definitely the Violin Sonata no. 2 by Ravel.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Kivimees

My favourite is Faure's no. 1.


----------



## StevenOBrien

Mozart No. 27 in G major, K. 379

This variation from the third movement is particularly nice:


----------



## GodNickSatan

I like this performance more. The sound of the fortepiano adds more of a balance between the two instruments.


----------



## Kieran

K3-Seven-Seven...


----------



## jurianbai

Elgar violin sonata in Em


----------



## Feathers

Beethoven 5, Mendelssohn, and Faure 1 at the moment.


----------

